# How to get the toy hammers?



## TheCreeperHugz (Jun 27, 2013)

I was wondering how you get the toy hammers (the red ones that you can whack villagers with. I bought one from a member of this forum, but my friend would like one, so I want to get one for her. Does anyone know how to get them?


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 27, 2013)

They show up in the island shop. They are rare. I haven't seen one yet.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jun 27, 2013)

Oh, ok, thanks. 
I had heard rumours that you got to keep the hammer from playing the hammer tour, but thats clearly false. 
Thanks McQueen!


----------



## StarryACNL (Jun 27, 2013)

I have got one- there 10 medals each


----------



## ben_nyc (Jun 27, 2013)

LoveMcQueen said:


> They show up in the island shop. They are rare. I haven't seen one yet.



Color me lucky!  I've got one... will def. wield it during visiting hours tonight!  Mhuhahaha!


----------



## Eloise (Jun 27, 2013)

I got one too! I went to Club Tortimer alot. ^_^


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jun 27, 2013)

Is the stuff at club tortimer different every time you go (like twice in same day)?


----------



## Eloise (Jun 27, 2013)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Is the stuff at club tortimer different every time you go (like twice in same day)?



Yup, different everytime. Much easier to get the things you want there.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jun 27, 2013)

Eloise said:


> Yup, different everytime. Much easier to get the things you want there.



Hmm, didnt know that. Thanks


----------



## eyeplaybass (Jun 27, 2013)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Hmm, didnt know that. Thanks



*sigh* It's actually the same every time you go to YOUR HOME island. But you can do club tortimer over and over until you find what you're looking for since you're sent to a DIFFERENT island every time. On your home island the shop only changes once a day.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 27, 2013)

They sell them at the island, but if you want to get your friend one, trying looking in your catalog! They might have them available for ordering. Although some items you can't order, and I can't really say for sure because I haven't got the Hammer yet.


----------



## eyeplaybass (Jun 27, 2013)

Mirror said:


> They sell them at the island, but if you want to get your friend one, trying looking in your catalog! They might have them available for ordering. Although some items you can't order, and I can't really say for sure because I haven't got the Hammer yet.


I haven't gotten one either yet, but I would think that since the hammer is technically a tool and you can't order tools from the catalog, that you wouldn't be able to buy it there.


----------



## tigereyes86 (Jun 27, 2013)

I was lucky to get one the day after I visited the island for the first time. I like how the items are unlimited though and don't sell out immediately when you buy them


----------



## LemyLekySama (Jun 27, 2013)

I want to get 1, too!


----------



## Wooby (Jun 27, 2013)

Guys, they are not catalog-able. I have an auction for one of these hammers on the re-tail boards, ending at 6pm pst if any of you are interested.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jun 27, 2013)

Wait...what do you mean, "go to Club Tortimer?"  You mean the normal island, or can you go somewhere...?  I'm a member but I haven't actually gone anywhere except for the island...


----------



## ObsidianFox (Apr 3, 2020)

Eloise said:


> Yup, different everytime. Much easier to get the things you want there.


I can say this is wrong, I wasted my bells and came back after a visit

Everything the same ;-;


----------



## Cakecrazy909 (Apr 5, 2020)

bit late man


----------



## Spyro (Jul 30, 2020)

I know this is question about new leaf, but is there any toy hammer in new Horizons? And I know this might be kinda late but I hope you found the toy hammer you wanted


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 3, 2020)

Spyro said:


> I know this is question about new leaf, but is there any toy hammer in new Horizons? And I know this might be kinda late but I hope you found the toy hammer you wanted


Currently, there is not.


----------



## letisbloom (Mar 9, 2021)

They are available in Tortimer island


----------

